# Does anyone have info on where a guy could find a Holster for P220 combat TB ...



## jgon281 (May 24, 2009)

I have the tall sites made to see over a silencer ... If any of you own this gun please share some info on what type of concealed holster you may have http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3565873677/


----------

